# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Онлайн-знакомство - виртуальная реальность

## Irina

[SIGN]Онлайн-знакомство - виртуальная реальность[/SIGN]

Ученые утверждают, что на Земле остались еще территории, не охваченные вниманием интернет-провайдеров, — Центральная Африка, острова Северного Ледовитого океана, несколько алтайских деревень, например… Если мечтаешь найти подружку именно там, придется не только транспортировать в дальние дали собственное тело, но и доносить свое обаяние до избранницы самым примитивным образом — через реальное общение. Со всеми остальными девушками можно познакомиться в Интернете.




> Онлайн-знакомство — дело нехитрое. Там, где на улице девушка стремглав промчалась бы мимо тебя, потому что у нее: а) немытая челка, б) севшие джинсы, в) позавчерашний маникюр, — по ту сторону монитора она всегда готова уделить внимание твоим восторженным комментариям тем из ее фотографий, на которых она в идеальном бикини с ретушированной Фотошопом кожей. Но если и здесь каждая твоя попытка поздороваться упирается в игнор, что-то явно не так. Возможно, имеет смысл обратиться кое-куда, чтобы с твоего IP сняли порчу. В менее запущенных случаях тебе могут пригодиться советы нашего эксперта, утверждающего, что за час виртуального общения девушка способна взвесить твою харизму и примерить на себя твою сексуальность.
> 
> 1. Правильнописание
> В школьные годы ты упустил что-то важное, но не помнишь что? Надеюсь, это не грамотность. Девушка простит тебе, если теорему Ферма ты спутаешь с теоремой Кантора, но, если ты напишешь “симпотичная груть”, серпом срежешь росток внимания к твоей персоне под корень. Будь ты после этого половым гигантом с харизмой диагональю в несколько дюймов — ей об этом узнать не придется, она просто закатит глаза/похихикает и удалит тебя из списка контактов навсегда.
> Хорошая новость: в Интернете водится некоторое количество девушек, у которых с грамотностью хуже, чем у тебя. Или страстных учительниц русского языка, которые не прочь подработать, совмещая полезное с приятным в пропорции один к двум.
> Совет: не брезгуй пользоваться программами проверки правописания — а там, глядишь, и свой уровень подтянешь.
> 
> 2. Цигель-цигель
> Если ты постоянно зависаешь с ответами на ее вопросы, она непременно задумается — в чем твоя проблема? Ты не успеваешь отвечать всему своему виртуальному гарему или прячешься от реальной подружки? Напрягает это, знаешь ли, сбивает настрой. Тебе бы понравилось, если бы в кульминационный момент анекдота, который ты принялся рассказывать, она молча удалилась брить себе ноги? Да придет она, дослушает. Может, даже посмеется. Только момент единения эмоций двух людей во времени безвозвратно упущен. Не знаешь, что писать, — пиши многоточия. Постоянно показывай, что ты там, “рядом”, а то ей не видно.
> ...

----------


## Irina

> Бонусы
> У виртуального общения есть недоступные реальному бонусы — стоит только проявить изобретательность:
> — Устройте аудиоконференцию на тему “Хочу послушать, как ты дышишь”.
> — Позови ее в виртуальный онлайн-кинотеатр, чтобы смотреть кино одновременно и обмениваться комментариями в процессе.
> — Электронные открытки без повода — простой способ заставить ее улыбнуться.
> — Виртуальные просьбы чего-то реального очень будоражат: “Сфотографируй для меня свою левую коленку прямо сейчас”.
> — Распишитесь в виртуальном загсе, когда ваши виртуальные отношения зайдут чересчур далеко.


Вот это мне нравится, кроме аудиоконференции, коленок и загса - это не для меня.

----------


## ПаранойА

Мда.. Интернет поработил весь мир. Так что реальные знакомства теперь не в моде

----------


## Akasey

> Мда.. Интернет поработил весь мир. Так что реальные знакомства теперь не в моде


 в моде, думаю это у нас такое мнение сложилось, потому что мы в сети полжизни сидим, а кто не попал в это "течение" живёт нормальной красочной жизнью, знакомится и не проводит столько времени за столь ненужным занятием.

----------


## ПаранойА

*Akasey*, вывод.. надо ломать компьютер и идти открывать новые горизонты реального мира и захватывающих знакомств.

----------


## Irina

*ПаранойА*, ну зачем же ломать. Нужно просто научиться совмещать реал и виртуал в правильных пропорциях. И тогда всё будет замечательно.

----------

